# Ccw



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess whos CCW permit is sitting @ the Sheriffs office!

My dad & I will be picking our up twomorrow.

Has anyone had any hangups or complecations or non-gun friendly businessess (other than the obvious).


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's sad to me that we live in a society where crime has got us to the point where we have to strap on guns to ourselves.
I know that statistically, a person who has the permit is less likely to have an accident as one who just keeps a gun in the house, but there still are those occasional accidents. An accidental shooting because a family member is sneaking back in the house after a late night/early morning bender, and of course the unlocked gun, a kid, a neighbor's kid, cousin, etc, finds it & points & shoots. In the case of a forced home entry, by the time you get the lock off, it's too late anyway. If you don't lock it, you put everyone in jeapardy. The only time it really comes in handy is if you are out & about & are assulted or carjacked. Of course , that's when you want one, also as a deterrant, as criminals are aware they might be going against a gun, they may think twice. Then again, they may use overcoming force from the get go.
I know I'd feel safer for myself if I had a gun on me.
I too have considered getting a permit, I live in what has now become a high crime area in Cincinnati. Last month someone grabbed a purse from my neighbor who parks in my backyard, he was chased by another neighbor(after breaking in his basement) The perp pulled a gun on him, didn't shoot, but pulled it. It's a scary thing. Down here (Cincinnati) there is a shooting almost daily.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

All of the concerns you mentioned are addressed in the CCW class. In ohio, you cant shoot someone for breakign into your house, just as you legally cant shoot them if they broke in your house & were stealing your personal property, there are lots of other stuff that is covered in the class that goes over certain situations.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I will start off by saying I am completely for concealed carry. I am a retired LEO and owner of a small outdoor sports/gun store and have been a proponent of this for many years. The current law, as written, is very weak. "Open view in a holster or locked in glovebox while in a vehicle" If it is truly concealed, how does anybody know you have it?!

As far as "unfriendly" stores, I cannot think of one store/public place I've been to that did not have a sign on the door prohibiting concealed weapons. Again, if it is truly concealed.....

The only benefit to this law, as I see it, is that if you do have a permit and are caught in a place prohibiting concealed carry, it is a tresspassing violation (misdemeanor) not CCW (felony).

For me, the permit would be free, but I think I'm gonna wait til the law has more bite in it against the bad guys.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was told if someone comes at you with a gun or knife in Ohio, and you shoot them in self defense, you still better be prepared to spend upwards of 100 grand on atourny fees for your defense.
So what are you supposed to do if someone is breaking into your house and stealing your stuff, help them carry it out?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> what are you supposed to do if someone is breaking into your house and stealing your stuff, help them carry it out


I have a big knife hanging on my wall at the top of my stairs, one of those curved blade things from the far East. Then I have a cheap oriental sword in my bedroom. Someone would get hacked in my house, then I have a drawer full of pocket knives and one of those would be found in his dismembered hand/arm...you get the picture. I can grab a knife or machette (under the truck seat) quicker than unlocking & loading a gun..........


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

With the advances in forensic technology and investigations, DO NOT place a weapon in an offender's hand, or drag someone back inside! The investigators will be able to tell. The law says you must be in reasonable fear of your life or the life of anothother being in jeopardy to use deadly force. It doesn't say that the offender must be armed and you must see a weapon first. Remember it is your word against the bad guy, and from what I recall, dead men don't talk!

"It is far better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6"

-Brian


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree NEVER place something in their hand, the Sherrif that gave me my test was huge on that. 

But I do disagree w/ you on one things, if you shoot someone that is nto armed, your facing a uphill battle. In ohio you hope & pray that you can convince a jury that your life or anothers was in jeopardy & without a weapon thats going to be hard. That was another thing the sheriff was big on. I personally, like Kentuckys law: You have the right to defend yourself (with your weapon) when you, another person or YOUR PROPERTY is in jeopardy.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with KY and many other states that property should also be included in protection, but our wonderful politicians in Columbus don't agree.

I base my comment on armed or not based on many years of training. A great many of times by the time a good guy sees a weapon it is too late. But, I will agree that it is an uphill battle in court. There is a definite black & white answer on the issue of deadly force, but the area is mostly grey!

"It is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6"


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

seems like someone who breaks into a home has more rights under the law than the homeowner does.as far as i'm concerned when they break into a home,their rights are what the homeowner says they are.
now,if,and i sure pray it never happens,someone would ever break into my home they won't enjoy the outcome of it.because at that point i won't be thinking about what a court will do to me,i'm going to be thinking about what that person may try to do to my wife or kids.you would think that our law makers would have enough common sense to say when a person breaks into someones home that they are a threat to the occupants lives.if it would ever happen i don't beleive i'm gonna take the time to ask them if they're there just to steal or if they plan on physically harming me or my family.
if they break into my home,i consider that a threat to my life and my familys.i would rather spend all the days i have left on earth in jail knowing that i protected the ones i love rather than living the rest of my life free and knowing i let someone harm them.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

are you guys saying that you cannot shoot someone who breaks into your house? You have to wait untill they try to kill you first???


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

flathunter,from what i've read and heard an intruder has to be posing a physical threat to you before deadly force can be used.now, if that's wrong and someone knows the exact wording regarding deadly force i hope they post it.
but the way i see it if they're in my house they're posing a physical threat to me and my family,and that's something i'll never allow.what ever came legal wise after that i'd just have to deal with.
as far as having gun locks on all the time i agree that by the time you manage to remove one it could be too late.i keep one shotgun without a lock on it and it's always unloaded.i keep some oo buck shells on hand in case i would ever need them.but keeping a loaded weapon in the house is something i won't do.
my kids learned firearm safety and how to shoot when they were young.i taught them about guns,safety,and shooting so they'd know just how dangerous a weapon is.i never wanted to lock my guns away and tell them to just stay away from them because that's what will make a kid curious about them and that's when tragedy hits.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Education..... is the key. My 5 year old knows alot about gun safety, no granted I wouldnt leave one of my guns loaded w/ one in the chamber next to his pillow. But I have a couple guns with in 3-4 seconds of me, so withon 5 seconds I should be locked & loaded. Its a shame that I think its needed, but I dont feel safe at night without knowing that I have mmy weaponsa near me. It's not for me, I'm big enough to tangle w/ any man one on one w/ out weapons,but I fear for my kids. a 5 yr ols & two 2 years ols cant really defins theirselves. They must rely on law enforcement or daddy, and alothough I respect the police 100% they cant be where I need them w/ in a matter of seconds, so daddy (me) puts his faith in the hands of great names like, Colt, Ruger, Beretta, Browing, Taurus, etc...... if I get down to the bottom of the list, I'm in trouble!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------

